# 190 Visa - Victoria - State sponsorship Pre Invite/Invite 2017



## achanak (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi,

I have applied EOI- 190 Visa for Victoria on 5th July,2017. I havent received pre invite yet. I come under 261314(Software tester) with 70 points(including State sponsorship).

I wanted to know , Has anyone with similar points and profession received pre-invite/invite who have applied pre/post 1st July,2017 (after victoria has started receiving the applications.)?


Any leads.. Appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

achanak said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied EOI- 190 Visa for Victoria on 5th July,2017. I havent received pre invite yet. I come under 261314(Software tester) with 70 points(including State sponsorship).
> 
> ...


A member today confirmed getting a preinvite from VIC for 261312.
He lodged his EOI in April 2017

Cheers


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

I received pre invitation from Victoria yesterday, my DOE was 28/06/2017 and I am from 261112 (SA) and standing on 75 (including Ss) 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## achanak (Aug 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> A member today confirmed getting a preinvite from VIC for 261312.
> He lodged his EOI in April 2017
> 
> Cheers



Thank you for the info. But they applied before July 1st where there were changes done in the process.


----------



## achanak (Aug 18, 2017)

prashant_wase said:


> I received pre invitation from Victoria yesterday, my DOE was 28/06/2017 and I am from 261112 (SA) and standing on 75 (including Ss)
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thank you. You had applied through skill select? I think SA also falls under ICT?

Is there a way to find out whats the reason for delay? or can we contact someone to know? Looks like the process is slowed down recently.


----------



## achanak (Aug 18, 2017)

achanak said:


> Thank you. You had applied through skill select? I think SA also falls under ICT?
> 
> Is there a way to find out whats the reason for delay? or can we contact someone to know? Looks like the process is slowed down recently.


Also, was the pre invite from live in victoria email? or from digital services


----------



## Imnikita (Aug 19, 2017)

Hiii, i wish to apply for 190 visa under 261312 code... Wat is the cut off for the same... Any idea...?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Imnikita said:


> Hiii, i wish to apply for 190 visa under 261312 code... Wat is the cut off for the same... Any idea...?


Even if you have 55 points you can apply for 190 as you will be entitled to 5 SS points

Whether you will actually be invited for sponsorship or not cannot be predicted .
VIC Does not send invites solely based on points. There are a number of other factors also like the demand for your skills in the state etc.

You have to submit your EOI and wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Imnikita (Aug 19, 2017)

Thank you so much for the information. But what can be the expected waiting time for 190 visa with 65 points... And what is the cutt off for 189 visa, r they inviting at 60 points...


----------



## prashant_wase (Jan 24, 2017)

achanak said:


> Also, was the pre invite from live in victoria email? or from digital services


The mail was from liveinvicotoria.gov.au.. I received 2 Co today, asking for a detailed cv and another asking me to give a written commitment why I want to stay in Victoria 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## suhailsayed (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello All,

When can I expect an Invite?

*190 EOI Created Date for VIC:* 03-Jul-2017
*Job Occupation:* 261313 - Software Engineer
*190 Points:* 70

Thanks,

Suhail.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

suhailsayed said:


> Hello All,
> 
> When can I expect an Invite?
> 
> ...


There is no clear timelines, but both NSW and VIC are inviting / will invite guys with your points and anzsco.


----------



## vipul_jal (Aug 24, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I submitted and EOI as per below details:

DOE: 16th August 2017
Occupation: ICT Business Analyst
Points: 60+5 = Total 65

Any idea by when can i expect the invitation? I read of few threads that some people got invited already.

Thanks,
Vipul


----------



## suhailsayed (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello there,

Has anyone received any Invitation from Victoria of late?

Thanks,

Suhail.


----------



## achanak (Aug 18, 2017)

No.. still waiting..


----------



## achanak (Aug 18, 2017)

suhailsayed said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Has anyone received any Invitation from Victoria of late?
> 
> ...




no .. still waiting.. are u also waiting for the same?
when did u apply EOI?


----------



## suhailsayed (Apr 20, 2016)

Same here achanak!

*190 EOI Created Date for VIC:* 03-Jul-2017
*Job Occupation:* 261313 - Software Engineer
*190 Points:* 70

Not sure why are they not inviting. There have been issues with the less number of staff, I suppose, within the Australia Immigration Team. I hope this has been resolved. The process is taking longer than usual.

Thanks,

Suhail.


----------



## achanak (Aug 18, 2017)

suhailsayed said:


> Same here achanak!
> 
> *190 EOI Created Date for VIC:* 03-Jul-2017
> *Job Occupation:* 261313 - Software Engineer
> ...



True.. its taking a long time.. There is no way to check too.. 
you have 70 points.. is it with statesponsorship or without?

You have applied through skill select right? ICT...


----------



## suhailsayed (Apr 20, 2016)

achanak said:


> True.. its taking a long time.. There is no way to check too..
> you have 70 points.. is it with statesponsorship or without?
> 
> You have applied through skill select right? ICT...


70 points (65 + 5) through State Sponsorship. Yes, I applied on Skill Select through my Immigration Agency. What about you? What are your points and EOI details?

Suhail.


----------



## achanak (Aug 18, 2017)

suhailsayed said:


> 70 points (65 + 5) through State Sponsorship. Yes, I applied on Skill Select through my Immigration Agency. What about you? What are your points and EOI details?
> 
> Suhail.


same here.. 65+5.. applied through skill select.. code 261314..


----------



## suhailsayed (Apr 20, 2016)

When did you submit your EOI?


----------



## achanak (Aug 18, 2017)

suhailsayed said:


> When did you submit your EOI?


5th july 2017


----------



## suhailsayed (Apr 20, 2016)

achanak said:


> 5th july 2017


Mine is the 03-Jul-2017. Let us see if we get invited together.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

all the best guys!


----------



## suhailsayed (Apr 20, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> all the best guys!


Thanks andreyx108b


----------



## achanak (Aug 18, 2017)

suhailsayed said:


> Mine is the 03-Jul-2017. Let us see if we get invited together.


yeah .. hopefully shud get it soon.. will keep posted.
you too pls keep us posted if you get any info.. or invite... all the best


----------



## achanak (Aug 18, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> all the best guys!


Thank you ..


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

Applied for 190 Victoria State Sponsorship.
65 + 5 (SS) = 70.
Lets see what happens.


----------



## achanak (Aug 18, 2017)

Roadzilla said:


> Applied for 190 Victoria State Sponsorship.
> 65 + 5 (SS) = 70.
> Lets see what happens.


you lodged today?

all the best..


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

achanak said:


> you lodged today?
> 
> all the best..


yes mate! Not expecting anytime soon.


----------



## achanak (Aug 18, 2017)

any update on invites?


----------



## harsha.thejas (Jul 2, 2017)

I've submitted my application on the LiveInVictoria website on Aug 6, 2017 and have been waiting for an invite ever since. Anybody with the same timelines?


----------



## kashifabbas (Jul 13, 2017)

*190/489 Visa - Victoria Pre-Invite and EOI*

Hi,
I have a query regarding subject matter and I anyone could clarify.

I lodged a single EOI for 190 and 489 family sponsored for Victoria.

I got a pre-invite against 190 on 15th Sep 2017 whereas visa date of effect was 13th Sep 2017. My agent still process of applying visa nomination application against said pre-invite however when I see EIO application its still open and not locked.

Since next round for 189/489 family sponsored shall held on 20th of Sep 2017 and I am unsure that my application might considered for 489 family sponsored also and this could void my previous pre-invite for 190.

Please suggest what to do in this scenario. I thought to minus 489 family sponsored from EOI and leave 190 as it is. But I am not sure what would be the effect of it on 190. Could anyone suggest?

Thanks.


----------



## Pkarl (Nov 6, 2016)

kashifabbas said:


> Hi,
> I have a query regarding subject matter and I anyone could clarify.
> 
> I lodged a single EOI for 190 and 489 family sponsored for Victoria.
> ...


Hi, I know that pre-invite would not change the status in your EOI yet. What is your ANZSCO code and points with date of applying the EOI?


----------



## KrishnaCS (Jul 12, 2017)

harsha.thejas said:


> I've submitted my application on the LiveInVictoria website on Aug 6, 2017 and have been waiting for an invite ever since. Anybody with the same timelines?


What is your ANZSCO? I applied on 14th August for 261312. Haven't heard from them yet.


----------



## harsha.thejas (Jul 2, 2017)

262111 - Database Administrator. 70pts including SS. 
What is your code?


----------



## KrishnaCS (Jul 12, 2017)

harsha.thejas said:


> 262111 - Database Administrator. 70pts including SS.
> What is your code?


Mine is 261312 - Developer Programmer.
65+5


----------



## AnjuS (Aug 28, 2017)

How often are the invites sent out... monthly?
Anyone with 70 points got from Vic yet?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AnjuS said:


> How often are the invites sent out... monthly?
> 
> Anyone with 70 points got from Vic yet?




They send them as and if, at least no clear pattern 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pkarl (Nov 6, 2016)

Any pre-invites yet guys for ICT Buss Analysts?


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

achanak said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied EOI- 190 Visa for Victoria on 5th July,2017. I havent received pre invite yet. I come under 261314(Software tester) with 70 points(including State sponsorship).
> 
> ...


Hi, Is Automation part of your skill set?


----------



## harsha.thejas (Jul 2, 2017)

KrishnaCS said:


> What is your ANZSCO? I applied on 14th August for 261312. Haven't heard from them yet.


pls ignore, I've already replied. sorry


----------



## Indieaus (Apr 14, 2017)

Any one here for database admin profile


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

achanak said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied EOI- 190 Visa for Victoria on 5th July,2017. I havent received pre invite yet. I come under 261314(Software tester) with 70 points(including State sponsorship).
> 
> ...


Looks like Victoria is simply ignoring 261314(Software tester)


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

Anyone got a Pre-Invite from Victoria recently?


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

what are the chances to get invitation with 65 points for 261313


----------



## Imnikita (Aug 19, 2017)

Hi, is it worth waiting for Victoria... i hv applied under 261312... Seems waiting time is tooo much...


----------



## JitheshPothera (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi All, I have a query.

I've lodged my EOI for 190 subclass yesterday for VIC SS and 261314 - Software Tester. I have 60+5 points. I do live in Victoria currently and work here with job offer documents submitted in my application for VIC SS. What are the chances & timeframes for getting an invite? 
I'm wondering whether I should try PTE again, aimaing for 20 points to take my total points to 70+5. Appreciate your assistance.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

JitheshPothera said:


> Hi All, I have a query.
> 
> I've lodged my EOI for 190 subclass yesterday for VIC SS and 261314 - Software Tester. I have 60+5 points. I do live in Victoria currently and work here with job offer documents submitted in my application for VIC SS. What are the chances & timeframes for getting an invite?
> I'm wondering whether I should try PTE again, aimaing for 20 points to take my total points to 70+5. Appreciate your assistance.


I am not sure about your chances because thats VIC's decision to make based on your profile. However, timeframe to receive an Invite is a standard 12 weeks irrespective of whether you have a job offer or not. It could happen much before as well. All driven by market demand and multiple other factors. 

Keep your fingers crossed! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rvohra1988 (Apr 25, 2017)

achanak said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied EOI- 190 Visa for Victoria on 5th July,2017. I havent received pre invite yet. I come under 261314(Software tester) with 70 points(including State sponsorship).
> 
> ...


Hi My code is 261314(Software Tester).I am also planning to put Eoi with 70(65+5(Spouse)) points for for Vic and NSW.

Can you please tell me what are the chances of VISA.

I am waiting for your reply.

Really worried


----------



## wahedali (Oct 8, 2017)

*Waiting for 190 visa invite.*

How much approximate time does it take to receive invitations under 190 for a software engineer with a point score of 65 (including state nomination points)? I have submitted my EOI on 11 September 2017.


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

JitheshPothera said:


> Hi All, I have a query.
> 
> I've lodged my EOI for 190 subclass yesterday for VIC SS and 261314 - Software Tester. I have 60+5 points. I do live in Victoria currently and work here with job offer documents submitted in my application for VIC SS. What are the chances & timeframes for getting an invite?
> I'm wondering whether I should try PTE again, aimaing for 20 points to take my total points to 70+5. Appreciate your assistance.


Hi, I did my EOI and my Victoria SS application on their website (I have a job offer in Melbourne.) This was done on 16 October 2017 and I got confirmation on 18 Oct. 2 weeks later they phoned the Melbourne office for job offer confirmation and nothing since then


----------



## Anky19 (Jul 6, 2016)

JitheshPothera said:


> Hi All, I have a query.
> 
> I've lodged my EOI for 190 subclass yesterday for VIC SS and 261314 - Software Tester. I have 60+5 points. I do live in Victoria currently and work here with job offer documents submitted in my application for VIC SS. What are the chances & timeframes for getting an invite?
> I'm wondering whether I should try PTE again, aimaing for 20 points to take my total points to 70+5. Appreciate your assistance.


Hi Jitesh,

Your signature says you submitted 190 EOI for Software Tester with 70 points on 13 Nov 2017 and you got your EOI accepted on 27 Nov 2017. How come so fast? 

You also mentions that you have provided your Victoria job offer details to skill select. I have already filed my EOI with 65+5 points on 1st Oct under software tester, but still yet to receive the invitation. Please help me know on how and where to update and provide job offer details?


----------



## Anky19 (Jul 6, 2016)

achanak said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied EOI- 190 Visa for Victoria on 5th July,2017. I havent received pre invite yet. I come under 261314(Software tester) with 70 points(including State sponsorship).
> 
> ...


Hi Achanak,

Please update us if you received EOI Invite by now?


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

Anky19 said:


> Hi Achanak,
> 
> Please update us if you received EOI Invite by now?


Is software tester on the list? If so I can get additional 5 points for my wife who has been doing it for around 8 years now (but no qualification except her ISTQB)

Edit: I just checked and software tester is on the Victoria list. I submitted my visa on the 18th of October with 60+5 points in ICT BA and I also have a job offer from our Melbourne Branch. I'm assuming in order to get additional 5 points for my wife's skill (software testing without qualification) then she will have to do her Skills Assessment as well? Should I leave my application or email Victoria to inform them that my wife has been in Software testing and I'm in the process of doing her Skills Assessment?

But I'm on the MLTSSL list and Software testing is on the STSOL list


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Any Update on invites ?


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

What is the preferred profession code for software engineers for SS vic. Should I apply with 261313 or 261312. 

Thanks


----------



## JitheshPothera (Jul 11, 2017)

Anky19 said:


> Hi Jitesh,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I submitted EOI with 65 points. I guess the reason for me to get the invitation so early was because it went into 457 streamlined path as I am already in Victoria and been here for more than 2 years. 
I did submit my job details along with my EOI application itself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

rvohra1988 said:


> Hi My code is 261314(Software Tester).I am also planning to put Eoi with 70(65+5(Spouse)) points for for Vic and NSW.
> 
> Can you please tell me what are the chances of VISA.
> 
> ...



If you are applying from offshore ,it looks like chances of getting through is very tough for this code .And NSW does not have openings for 261314(Software Tester) ,how come you applied for this..?


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Approximately how many days does Victoria take to send a Pre-invite under the Subclass 190? I mean the number of days between the DOE for the EOI and the receiving of the email from Victoria to submit a nomination application?


----------



## mail2samya (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi All,

I have applied for visa subclass 190(NSW) on May'17 and have 65 points

Acs accredited for "Analyst Programmer"-261311 skill set

Till now EOI status is "Submitted" Only. Any follow up required?
Any idea how long I need to wait for invite?I hope to increase 5pt in february due to Australian experience

Any Suggestions..

-Sam


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

mail2samya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for visa subclass 190(NSW) on May'17 and have 65 points
> 
> ...


Is it 60+5 or 65+5 ?


----------



## mail2samya (Dec 8, 2017)

combatant said:


> Is it 60+5 or 65+5 ?


Its 60+5

Issue I believe nominated state NSW

I will get 5 more pts @ february'18 hopefully due to 3 yrs Australian experience.




Also want to know if i can apply for 189 cat simultaneously


----------



## moymoy_palaboy (Dec 9, 2017)

mail2samya said:


> Its 60+5
> 
> Issue I believe nominated state NSW
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how it works with NSW but for VIC, you will have to apply on their website after submitting the EOI. Essentially, you will upload your resume, ID documents, Skills Assessment Document etc. They will then be in contact with you, via email, should there be a need for any additional documents.

Also, for the 3 years Australian experience, you would need to re apply for the Assessment again as your original assessment was only effective as of the issue date. So any work experiences after won't be counted.


Cheers.


----------



## mail2samya (Dec 8, 2017)

moymoy_palaboy said:


> I'm not sure how it works with NSW but for VIC, you will have to apply on their website after submitting the EOI. Essentially, you will upload your resume, ID documents, Skills Assessment Document etc. They will then be in contact with you, via email, should there be a need for any additional documents.
> 
> Also, for the 3 years Australian experience, you would need to re apply for the Assessment again as your original assessment was only effective as of the issue date. So any work experiences after won't be counted.
> 
> ...


I ve only submitted EOI but didn't submitted any document in any nsw govt specific portal


----------



## rvohra1988 (Apr 25, 2017)

I want to ask you that 
1. Can i expect invite from NSW with below points as software Tester?
2. Is Software Tester is in less demand in NSW?
================================

Anzco code: 261314
ACS Lodged: 15 Sept 2017
ACSoutcome: 25 Oct 2017, POSITIVE
PTE-A: 3rd Dec 2017: 10 Points
EOI: Submitted: 12 Dec 2017
190 Points: 65

NSW Invite received: NA
NSW Invite submitted: NA
NSW Nomination: NA

Spouse-Assessment Result: In Process(+5)
Vetassess Lodged: NA
Vetassess outcome: NA
Total Points after Spouse-Assessment-70


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

rvohra1988 said:


> I want to ask you that
> 1. Can i expect invite from NSW with below points as software Tester?
> 2. Is Software Tester is in less demand in NSW?
> ================================
> ...


Is Software tester NSW is taking ? i am scared no


----------



## rvohra1988 (Apr 25, 2017)

I think software tester is in the 2nd list I guess.Can you confirm please by sending me URL.


----------



## rockytechie (Apr 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Even if you have 55 points you can apply for 190 as you will be entitled to 5 SS points
> 
> Whether you will actually be invited for sponsorship or not cannot be predicted .
> VIC Does not send invites solely based on points. There are a number of other factors also like the demand for your skills in the state etc.
> ...


Newbienz, 
You mentioned that even with 55 points one can apply ? I have 55 only and was waiting for 5p next year for completing 1 yr in Australia. I am a ICT with 457 and I can directly apply on the live in vic website, would you suggest waiting till next year to apply under streamlined 457 which has a processing time of 2 weeks instead of 12?


----------



## aswin4PR (Nov 13, 2017)

I have loved EOI for NSW and VIC with 65+5 points on 12 Dec2017. Any idea when can I get the invite.


----------



## rvohra1988 (Apr 25, 2017)

achanak said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied EOI- 190 Visa for Victoria on 5th July,2017. I havent received pre invite yet. I come under 261314(Software tester) with 70 points(including State sponsorship).
> 
> ...


I have also logged my file for Software tester 261314 in Vic and NSW both on 14 December 2017 with 65 points currently but will be updating +5 in Feb for spouse assessment.I also have not received any update till now.

Have u received any invite till now.


I


----------



## rvohra1988 (Apr 25, 2017)

aswin4PR said:


> I have loved EOI for NSW and VIC with 65+5 points on 12 Dec2017. Any idea when can I get the invite.



I have also logged my file for Software tester 261314 in Vic and NSW both on 14 December 2017 with 65 points currently but will be updating +5 in Feb for spouse assessment.I also have not received any update till now.

We are both on same boat.

Please contact me on 
<*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content, see: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Powerranger (Dec 19, 2017)

Jayman1 said:


> Approximately how many days does Victoria take to send a Pre-invite under the Subclass 190? I mean the number of days between the DOE for the EOI and the receiving of the email from Victoria to submit a nomination application?


Count approximately 13 days id your occupation is non pro rata.


----------



## mail2samya (Dec 8, 2017)

whats the progress status of Analyst Programmer-261311 for nsw state(sub class-190)

Anyone have idea?

regards,
Sam


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

*What is Pre-invte*

Dear friends, 

May i know what is the difference between invite and pre-invite in 190 subclass visa type.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eashwar said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> May i know what is the difference between invite and pre-invite in 190 subclass visa type.


What is your Anzsco code ? Which state do you intend to apply ?

Cheers


----------



## phani2308 (Apr 27, 2017)

*Converting 457 to 190 Visa*

Hi, I have a question for applying for 190 visa. 

I am currently in Aus for the past two years with 457 visa. (Visa valid till 2019).
I am planning to apply for 190 visa and below is my case.

ACS: Applied 25-SEP-2017, result received on 08-NOV-2017,
VIC state nomination: Applied 20-NOV-2017 and received on 30-NOV-2017
EOI: Applied on 1-DEC-2017, State Approved 5-DEC-2017 & Invitation received on 7-DEC-2017

I need to lodge my application before 5th Feb 2018, but i need to travel out of australia on Mar 2018 (returing back on Mar 30). 

Will it become a problem after i lodge my visa application? what happens to my 457 visa after i lodge an application for 190 visa?

Please suggest/help


----------



## JitheshPothera (Jul 11, 2017)

phani2308 said:


> Hi, I have a question for applying for 190 visa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There is no problem for travel while your application is in progress as your 457 Visa is valid and active.
Once you lodge your application, you will get a bridging visa (since you are currently in Aus). This Bridging visa will get activated and it allows you to stay in Aus when your 457 gets terminated for some reason. If your bridging visa is active you are not allowed to enter Australia once you travel abroad. Nothing to worry as long as your 457 is active.
When you are granted 190, your 457 (and bridging visa) will be cancelled.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogerwill (Sep 13, 2017)

Dear Experts,

Can anyone help to predict my chance of getting invitation for 190 VIC SS, below are my conditions:
*ANZSCO:* 261313 
*Points include SS : *70
Currently I have got an offer of the related occupation in VIC while I am an offshore applicant.

Many Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rogerwill said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Can anyone help to predict my chance of getting invitation for 190 VIC SS, below are my conditions:
> *ANZSCO:* 261313
> ...


No one can predict 
If your employer is serious about employing you, let him sponsor your 457 visa so that you get some time to increase your points with Australian experience and get PR under 189

Cheers


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> What is your Anzsco code ? Which state do you intend to apply ?
> 
> Cheers


Dear newbienz, 

I have already applied for NSW with 60+5 points with ANZO-261313. I was wondering what is pre-invite as I was seeing this word frequently in the forum.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eashwar said:


> Dear newbienz,
> 
> I have already applied for NSW with 60+5 points with ANZO-261313. I was wondering what is pre-invite as I was seeing this word frequently in the forum.


Step 1 
You submit your EOI in Skillselect
Step 2 
NSW like your EOI details and email you and ask to submit an application to them supported by evidence and fees. This is called a preinvite
Step 3

After receiving your complete application, NSW decide to finally nominate you. This is called invite


Cheers


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

What are my chances to get an invite for the current score. I am currently, preparing for PTE to get a higher score.


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi Members,

What are the chances of Victoria refusing the pre-invite?

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## RenVilo (Mar 18, 2010)

jay3545 said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> What are the chances of Victoria refusing the pre-invite?
> 
> ...


I read on another forum they refused and stated that their was more experienced people that they will be allocating Visa's too. So it seems that if your score is low and don't have a job offer or something they can take into account, they might just refuse the 190 nomination


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jay3545 said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> What are the chances of Victoria refusing the pre-invite?
> 
> ...


In my opinion it is low, as if they were not impressed by your EOI, why would they send you the pre invite ?

It would be interesting if somebody could keep track of how many Preinvite were converted to an invite and how many refused

I am guessing it would be 70-30

Cheers


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi guys,

I applied EOI for 190 victoria with 75 points on 23 jan 2018
My job code is 262111 for DBA
Are my points good enough? Any insight will be helpful


----------



## inavb6sc (Jan 10, 2017)

*Response*



Arun1981 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied EOI for 190 victoria with 75 points on 23 jan 2018
> My job code is 262111 for DBA
> Are my points good enough? Any insight will be helpful


Hello Arun1981,

I had applied EOI for 190 NSW and VIC regions on 19th\ 20th December 2017 respectively .. I received the pre-invite from VIC on 2nd of January 2018 and I applied for the State Nomination on 6th of Jan 2018. Now awaiting Main Invite 

ANZSCO : 262111 \ DBA
Pts: 70 

Keep Faith :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

inavb6sc said:


> Arun1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Thanks dude.
Whats the difference between pre invite and main invite?


----------



## sandy08 (May 14, 2016)

> Thanks dude.
> Whats the difference between pre invite and main invite?


Hi Arun,
In case of ICT occupants, once EOI is submitted, state will send pre-invite after viewing your EOI nd give 14 days to submit the nomination at their website. This stage is main invite where state takes upto 12 weeks of time to decide whether they want to nominate the applicant or not. Basically they will ask for proof which you have claimed in EOI. Like ACS, PTE results nd detailed CV.

Regards,


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hello Friends
My VIC nomination result has come today and its not approved. Did someone reverted and asked for detailed reasons than their standard responses, and is there a retry attempted and succeeded ?


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Hello Friends
> My VIC nomination result has come today and its not approved. Did someone reverted and asked for detailed reasons than their standard responses, and is there a retry attempted and succeeded ?




Hi Ram,

Hard luck brother. 

It would be really great if you could post your question under this link.

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...m/expats/showthread.php?t=149532&share_type=t

Thanks,
Jay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Hello Friends
> My VIC nomination result has come today and its not approved. Did someone reverted and asked for detailed reasons than their standard responses, and is there a retry attempted and succeeded ?


VIC will only give a standard response to all rejections. You can again apply for nomination in 6 months time. However, meanwhile, you should try to improve your English score and then you will easily get 189 \ 190 NSW.


----------



## Imnikita (Aug 19, 2017)

Who all have submitted docs to pre invite nomination...


----------



## Imnikita (Aug 19, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Hello Friends
> My VIC nomination result has come today and its not approved. Did someone reverted and asked for detailed reasons than their standard responses, and is there a retry attempted and succeeded ?


Nomination result means? You submitted docs post pre invite nomination?


----------



## kishore2036 (Nov 15, 2017)

newbienz said:


> In my opinion it is low, as if they were not impressed by your EOI, why would they send you the pre invite ?
> 
> It would be interesting if somebody could keep track of how many Preinvite were converted to an invite and how many refused
> 
> ...




Immi tracker should have field for pre-invite and post invite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay3545 (Aug 14, 2017)

Imnikita said:


> Who all have submitted docs to pre invite nomination...




I am in 🤞 waiting for the outcome.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kishore2036 said:


> Immi tracker should have field for pre-invite and post invite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




There is no such thing as pre invite... it has: 

1. state invitation date when you are invited for state nomination 
2. Approval date when you are approved and receive ITA 

Preinvite is incorrect terminology. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

For All members:

My friend got invite from victoria and CO asked him to prove his financial stability i.e. 40000 AUD ( self +2 dependents) in his bank account from last 6 months. Unluckily he thought its a piece of cake and no one ask for this information. 

I know its 5 out of 100 cases, where they ask for the same but please make sure you fulfill this criteria.

His invite got rejected and he lost his initial money. I am not sure he is blacklisted or not (will update you regarding the same).

So please take decision accordingly for state nominations.


----------



## sharan_dsouza (Dec 15, 2016)

*Software Tester || Victoria State nomination*



JitheshPothera said:


> There is no problem for travel while your application is in progress as your 457 Visa is valid and active.
> Once you lodge your application, you will get a bridging visa (since you are currently in Aus). This Bridging visa will get activated and it allows you to stay in Aus when your 457 gets terminated for some reason. If your bridging visa is active you are not allowed to enter Australia once you travel abroad. Nothing to worry as long as your 457 is active.
> When you are granted 190, your 457 (and bridging visa) will be cancelled.
> 
> ...


Hi Jithesh,

Were you working on a 457 work visa prior to applying for state sponsorship?


----------



## JitheshPothera (Jul 11, 2017)

sharan_dsouza said:


> Hi Jithesh,
> 
> 
> 
> Were you working on a 457 work visa prior to applying for state sponsorship?




Yes, for the past 2+ years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JitheshPothera said:


> There is no problem for travel while your application is in progress as your 457 Visa is valid and active.
> Once you lodge your application, you will get a bridging visa (since you are currently in Aus). This Bridging visa will get activated and it allows you to stay in Aus when your 457 gets terminated for some reason. If your bridging visa is active you are not allowed to enter Australia once you travel abroad. Nothing to worry as long as your 457 is active.
> When you are granted 190, your 457 (and bridging visa) will be cancelled.
> 
> ...


Are you sure the bridging visa is activated even if the 457 visa is cancelled prematurely?

I have my doubts
I think it kicks only if the 457 visa expires naturally 

So do recheck

Cheers


----------



## JitheshPothera (Jul 11, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Are you sure the bridging visa is activated even if the 457 visa is cancelled prematurely?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Apologise mate. You are right. BV is activated only when the 457 visa expires.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

achanak said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




65+5? Check your eoi... a lot of applicants got an invite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adithya77 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi ,
still i didn't get any info from victoria please is there any chance or can i contact for more info, please advice me on that ...thanks in advance ...


----------



## adithya77 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi Boss,
still i didn't get any response from Victoria , I submitted July-2017 as per my signature .. whom can i contact or wait for some more time ....thanks fro you advice in advance


----------



## manyhk (Feb 19, 2018)

for VIC 190, do I need to apply state nomination after submitting EOI?
My ANZSCO: 261311


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> 65+5? Check your eoi... a lot of applicants got an invite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also haven't received. pretty weird.

i didnt pursue my invite 4 years ago under 189, does it affect my current application? or just purely unlucky.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

molaboy said:


> I also haven't received. pretty weird.
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt pursue my invite 4 years ago under 189, does it affect my current application? or just purely unlucky.




It should not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi guys,

I'm currently in Melbourne and I have secured a job offer (Full time - Test analyst) from Melbourne based company. And I have been working there for 3 months and living in VIC for 5 months.

I have an offshore experience of 4 years and 11 months of experience ( I know, I won't be getting any points for experience after ACS deducts 2 years ) so I'm just short one month of experience to make it 3.

So my total experience would be around 2Y 11M - offshore AND 3 months onshore
Am I still fulfilling the victorias requirement of 3 years of experience?

My total points would be like 55 + 5 (SS) + 5 partner points ~ 60 or 65 total

Can I directly apply for 190, without an EOI and without being waiting to VIC to picked me as I'm holding a job offer? 

what is the process would be like? 

After lodging a Victorian visa nomination application directly, Do I need to rely on my points? 

Much appreciate your reply

TIA
Cheesy


----------



## inavb6sc (Jan 10, 2017)

inavb6sc said:


> Hello Arun1981,
> 
> I had applied EOI for 190 NSW and VIC regions on 19th\ 20th December 2017 respectively .. I received the pre-invite from VIC on 2nd of January 2018 and I applied for the State Nomination on 6th of Jan 2018. Now awaiting Main Invite
> 
> ...


Hello Guys, 

I got my rejection on 30th Jan 2018  from the Victorian State Govt. after receiving the Pre-invite stating 

"Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination." 

Can anyone suggest what's the best next move. Also I've been hearing recently that Vic is not favouring the DBA crowd recently and I'm not sure If I have a chance on the Stream 2 for NSW.. I am now starting to apply for 489 SA .. Can any of you please share your thoughts on the same ...


----------



## Arun1981 (Jan 19, 2018)

inavb6sc said:


> inavb6sc said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Arun1981,
> ...


Sorry to hear about your rejection 
Can you please share your points breakdown with no of years of experience


----------



## inavb6sc (Jan 10, 2017)

Arun1981 said:


> Sorry to hear about your rejection
> Can you please share your points breakdown with no of years of experience


Hello Arun1981

These are my Points break down


Age 30
English Language Ability 10
Bachelor Degree 15
State/Territory Nomination 5
Exp 10
-----------------------------------
TOTAL 70


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

inavb6sc said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your invitation for nomination has been rejected, sorry to hear that Vic tends to do so, even though they invited you to apply, very strange practice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inavb6sc (Jan 10, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Your invitation for nomination has been rejected, sorry to hear that Vic tends to do so, even though they invited you to apply, very strange practice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are the Stream 2 for NSW applications. Is it worth the wait or Can I resubmit my EOI for VIC after 3 months ? or Can i go for the 489 SA -- Is it worth if I come there on a provisional visa and then change it to PR provided I'm getting a job in any IT area

I read that VIC and NSW are not encouraging any DBA profiles lately some other Forums

Also can I change my AZNSCO code at this point and restart my application as a Systems Analyst would it create any dilemma as I'm currently seeing that DBA's are less being called and the chances of getting a 189 is more in Systems Analyst. Thanks in Advance for the response


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

inavb6sc said:


> How are the Stream 2 for NSW applications. Is it worth the wait or Can I resubmit my EOI for VIC after 3 months ? or Can i go for the 489 SA -- Is it worth if I come there on a provisional visa and then change it to PR provided I'm getting a job in any IT area
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Stream2 is for high pointers. 75+ 

You can would guess after some time, but what substantially different will you have in your vic app next time? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inavb6sc (Jan 10, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Stream2 is for high pointers. 75+
> 
> You can would guess after some time, but what substantially different will you have in your vic app next time?
> 
> ...


So If I were to take the PTE again and then try then that would give me a chance wouldn't it ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

inavb6sc said:


> So If I were to take the PTE again and then try then that would give me a chance wouldn't it ?




Yes. However, Will you be then eligible for sc189?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm currently in Melbourne and I have secured a job offer (Full time - Test analyst) from Melbourne based company. And I have been working there for 3 months and living in VIC for 5 months.
> 
> ...


- no, you need solid 3 years experience. not 2 years 11 months 29 days, you need 3 years. It is up to ACS to decide how many years, not you or us.
- You cannot apply 190 directly, because 190 is "based on invitation", you need to submit an EOI to be picked.
- You can't lodging nomination directly.
- The chances of you getting picked after you lodge EOI will be decided by: points, job offer, cv, commitment to the state. 

Holding the job offer is a must-have but not a plus


----------



## jalpesh (Dec 26, 2015)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm currently in Melbourne and I have secured a job offer (Full time - Test analyst) from Melbourne based company. And I have been working there for 3 months and living in VIC for 5 months.
> 
> ...


Yes, Victoria will consider the overall experience, as I emailed Victoria regarding the same and they confirmed me that they are taking overall experience into consideration not according to ACS. So you are good to go. Even I also had 4yr of overall experience and 2yrs according to ACS and with this, I got pre-invite as well as approval.


----------



## jalpesh (Dec 26, 2015)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm currently in Melbourne and I have secured a job offer (Full time - Test analyst) from Melbourne based company. And I have been working there for 3 months and living in VIC for 5 months.
> 
> ...


If you are having a job offer then you don't need to wait for an invite you can apply directly.


----------



## jalpesh (Dec 26, 2015)

MirandaLi said:


> - no, you need solid 3 years experience. not 2 years 11 months 29 days, you need 3 years. It is up to ACS to decide how many years, not you or us.
> - You cannot apply 190 directly, because 190 is "based on invitation", you need to submit an EOI to be picked.
> - You can't lodging nomination directly.
> - The chances of you getting picked after you lodge EOI will be decided by: points, job offer, cv, commitment to the state.
> ...


Don't misguide people. First, check by yourself before commenting.


----------



## inavb6sc (Jan 10, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes. However, Will you be then eligible for sc189?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That'll will be still a NO as My ANZSCO(262111) is not in the 189 list. But can I change my role at this point and redo every thing as a System's Analyst .. Will it cause any issues ???


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

inavb6sc said:


> That'll will be still a NO as My ANZSCO(262111) is not in the 189 list. But can I change my role at this point and redo every thing as a System's Analyst .. Will it cause any issues ???


there are many who changed (or assessed as 2nd) their anzscos... as long as your responsibilities are related then why not?


----------



## 6441 (Mar 6, 2018)

I have an approved skill assessment, I have 13 years of Exp and a Msc from UK my points are 60 with competent (7 Overall)English. Please inform what are my chances as I submitted an EOI for 190 and 489?


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

My wife have 2 Years work Experience BUT ACS counted it as training period so she has zero experience accordingly 
Now she is not working anywhere and she got 6 in each in PTE.
can i claim 5 points for my Spouse or Is she need to continue her job to claim points ?

Thanking You


----------



## Amrutha (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi All,

I have just received state sponsorship from Victoria under code 262111- Database Administrator.
Can someone please help me with the next process in order to apply for visa, also please mention the documents that would be needed in this process??

Regards,
Amrutha
ANSZCO-262111
ACS positive - 12th Dec
IELTS First Attempt - L-8.5,R-7,W-7,S-7.5
PTE First Attempt - L-89,R-87,W-85,S-90
points SS VIC (65+5)=70
EOI Submitted - 4 Feb 2018
Pre-invite - 6 Feb 2018
VIC SS Applied - 8 Feb 2018
VIC SS Received - 16th Feb 2018
Visa - Yet to Apply


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Amrutha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just received state sponsorship from Victoria under code 262111- Database Administrator.
> Can someone please help me with the next process in order to apply for visa, also please mention the documents that would be needed in this process??
> ...




Congratulations!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Amrutha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just received state sponsorship from Victoria under code 262111- Database Administrator.
> Can someone please help me with the next process in order to apply for visa, also please mention the documents that would be needed in this process??
> ...


Congratulations for your invite. 
For documents refer below post by Rave:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...itation-1st-july-2017-a-449.html#post14157154 

Page 449 , Post 2.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Amrutha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just received state sponsorship from Victoria under code 262111- Database Administrator.
> Can someone please help me with the next process in order to apply for visa, also please mention the documents that would be needed in this process??
> ...


Congratulations on your invite. 

I would suggest you to get your medicals completed at the earliest and then use the HAP IDs when you fill up the Visa application and make the fee payment. 

You will have ample amount of time to get PCC and Documents uploaded. 

Your Visa Lodgement date will be the day you make Visa fee payment. By completing your Medical first, and submitting all the documents after visa lodgement, your Visa application will be deemed as "Complete" which will improve your chances of getting Direct Grant.


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

May I request all those who got state invitation and applied visa to withdraw your 189 EOI so the invites wouldn't get wasted. Please do this good karma and get good returns in your life in Australia.


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Congratulations for your invitation&#55357;&#56397;
Could you please share your application reference no of SS. ?


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi Experts

I got Victoria SS. I did ACS and EOI by myself. For victoria SS pre-inviate, is it recommended to use services of immigration consultant? as I already got rejected 6 month back. 

Thanks for advise !

Regards


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi guys

I am filling pre-invite application for Victoria SS. For below question, I should consider only the ACS experience (as ACS deducted 2 years experience) or total experience after post qualification?

"How many years/month post qualification work experience do you have in your nominated occupation?"


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

kashifrana84 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am filling pre-invite application for Victoria SS. For below question, I should consider only the ACS experience (as ACS deducted 2 years experience) or total experience after post qualification?
> 
> "How many years/month post qualification work experience do you have in your nominated occupation?"


you need to mentioned full experience including non-relevant experience which ACS deducted.


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Would you mind sharing your application reference number for VIC State sponsorship


kashifrana84 said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I got Victoria SS. I did ACS and EOI by myself. For victoria SS pre-inviate, is it recommended to use services of immigration consultant? as I already got rejected 6 month back.
> 
> ...


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Dilpreet786 said:


> Would you mind sharing your application reference number for VIC State sponsorship



Hi Dilpreet, 

Reference number is a personal information. Please refrain from asking the same from other members.

I know you are more interested to know when you will get invite but with reference number you can't judge anything.

Hope you dont mind with this.

Regards.


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

SunV said:


> Dilpreet786 said:
> 
> 
> > Would you mind sharing your application reference number for VIC State sponsorship
> ...


That's all right


----------



## chi204 (Jan 5, 2018)

when does reference number get generated?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

chi204 said:


> when does reference number get generated?


Once you submit the nomination application on State website.


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi guys, I got pre-invite from Victoria. I am about to apply. Anything in particular that i should be aware of, to avoid rejection?

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Hi guys, I got pre-invite from Victoria. I am about to apply. Anything in particular that i should be aware of, to avoid rejection?
> 
> EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
> ACS: 24 days positive
> ...


Congratulations. 
Just make sure you build a strong CV when you apply. Take guidance from fellow applicants in your ANZSCO to guide you on the same.


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

for Spouse Functional English which documents we can show i mean just IELTS or PTE 
OR there is any other option to prove functional english.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arnish.singh said:


> for Spouse Functional English which documents we can show i mean just IELTS or PTE
> OR there is any other option to prove functional english.
> 
> Thanks


There are many many ways

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

Choose the easiest option 

Most members use the school or college route 

Cheers


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi Guys, I'm about to submit Victoria application. I have two questions:

1. For spouse occupation, should i select "Other Associate Professional" or "Health Professional" ? she is a dentist.

2. For the planned area of residence, I should select Melbourne Metropolitan or Regional? I'm honestly okay with both as long as I get the approval.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Hi Guys, I'm about to submit Victoria application. I have two questions:
> 
> 1. For spouse occupation, should i select "Other Associate Professional" or "Health Professional" ? she is a dentist.
> 
> ...


As per this website, she would be classified a health professional 

https://www.betterhealth.vic.gov.au...ort/types-of-doctors-and-health-professionals

The chances of getting a job in rural VIC for ICT are virtually nil
I would choose Melbourne metropolitan 
This is one parameter which is monitored very minutely

Cheers


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As per this website, she would be classified a health professional
> 
> https://www.betterhealth.vic.gov.au...ort/types-of-doctors-and-health-professionals
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advise. Just a follow up question:

She is dentist here in India. She is not eligible to practice in Australia unless she clears a series of exams. My guess is, we should still mark her as Health Professional even though she is yet to aquire her full work rights in Australia.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Thank you for the advise. Just a follow up question:
> 
> She is dentist here in India. She is not eligible to practice in Australia unless she clears a series of exams. My guess is, we should still mark her as Health Professional even though she is yet to aquire her full work rights in Australia.
> 
> ...


Is there any space where you can mark in the application that she is not yet licensed to practice in Australia ?


Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Thank you for the advise. Just a follow up question:
> 
> She is dentist here in India. She is not eligible to practice in Australia unless she clears a series of exams. My guess is, we should still mark her as Health Professional even though she is yet to aquire her full work rights in Australia.
> 
> ...


Is there any space in the application where you can mark that she is not yet licensed to practice in Australia ?


Cheers


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Is there any space in the application where you can mark that she is not yet licensed to practice in Australia ?
> 
> 
> Cheers


Naah, no such field. Only a list of options to choose from. I'll mark her as a Health Professional.

EOI <<263111 >> 23-Nov-2017 (70 points)
ACS: 24 days positive
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)


----------



## peter.mahony (Apr 3, 2018)

*Which comes first*

After I lodged the EOI and chose Victoria as as a state awaiting nomination with 60 points (without nomination), do I have to also submit the online application for Victorian visa nomination?


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

peter.mahony said:


> After I lodged the EOI and chose Victoria as as a state awaiting nomination with 60 points (without nomination), do I have to also submit the online application for Victorian visa nomination?


Depends on ANZSCO code. ICT is not allowed to apply directly to Victoria without an invite through EOI.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bablu12345 said:


> Depends on ANZSCO code. ICT is not allowed to apply directly to Victoria without an invite through EOI.


Just a small correction 
If you are already working in VIC or have a job offer, then even ICT applicant can apply directly without EOI preinvite 

Cheers


----------



## preetish (Feb 16, 2018)

prashant_wase said:


> The mail was from liveinvicotoria.gov.au.. I received 2 Co today, asking for a detailed cv and another asking me to give a written commitment why I want to stay in Victoria
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I got the preinvite two weeks ago and was asked to give a written commitment which I have provieded last week. I got an email saying 'my application will be processed and reviewed for Victorian Government nomination. This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made ,

Is it really going to take 12 weeks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

preetish said:


> I got the preinvite two weeks ago and was asked to give a written commitment which I have provieded last week. I got an email saying 'my application will be processed and reviewed for Victorian Government nomination. This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made ,
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really going to take 12 weeks




There is no such thing as pre-invite. 

You can estimate using publicly available data. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

preetish said:


> I got the preinvite two weeks ago and was asked to give a written commitment which I have provieded last week. I got an email saying 'my application will be processed and reviewed for Victorian Government nomination. This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made ,
> 
> Is it really going to take 12 weeks



You should expect the reply in 8 weeks

But do remember, that nearly half of the current preinvites are not being issued final invites 




Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> You should expect the reply in 8 weeks
> 
> But do remember, that nearly half of the current preinvites are not being issued final invites
> 
> ...




Its called refusal of a state nomination. No such thing as “preinvite”.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## preetish (Feb 16, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Its called refusal of a state nomination. No such thing as “preinvite”..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I maybe be using the wrong term 'preinvite'

They have asked me to send the commitment statement and after that they have sent me an acknowledgement email saying my application will be processed and reviewed and may take 12 weeks.

Any suggestions on this would be helpful


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

preetish said:


> I maybe be using the wrong term 'preinvite'
> 
> They have asked me to send the commitment statement and after that they have sent me an acknowledgement email saying my application will be processed and reviewed and may take 12 weeks.
> 
> ...


It may take up to 12 weeks, however, quite often it takes less time.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Its called refusal of a state nomination. No such thing as “preinvite”..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We will continue to call it pre invite as it is easier for most members to understand what the member status is

You can call it what you like

Cheers


----------



## preetish (Feb 16, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> It may take up to 12 weeks, however, quite often it takes less time.


Thank you. I will hope for the best.

Preetish 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## shreik (Apr 6, 2018)

*Need info*



aswin4PR said:


> I have loved EOI for NSW and VIC with 65+5 points on 12 Dec2017. Any idea when can I get the invite.



Hi Bro,

I need your help and suggestions on how you scored above 79 in PTE.
My present score- L- 67 R 74 W 73 S 70
Mob - 7259661399
Thanks much in advance


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

guys any news for 261313 with 65? Has anyone got an invite recently?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mjke1337 said:


> guys any news for 261313 with 65? Has anyone got an invite recently?




Right not 65 is “uninvitable” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sairam125 (Apr 10, 2018)

*EOI lodged for 262112 - ICT Security Specialist*

Dears,

I have lodged my EOi on 28th March for Visa 190 (65+5 points) and Visa 189 (65 points) for NSW. I have not yet received nomination invite from NSW. I will be getting additional 5 points for experience in June which will allow me to apply for Vic 190 with 70+5 points. 

What do you think ?? Are there any chances that I will get a 190 invite from NSW with 65+5 before June.

Also I see for ICT Security specialist only 250-300 have been filled out of 2000 required. Are they not sending invites or are they unable to find candidates ??

Any help would be appreciated.

Age - 30
Language - 20 (PTE - All sections 90)
Education - 15
EOI lodged NSW - 28th March, 2018


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

Hello Guys, I have applied for EOI for 189 and 190 Victoria under 261313 with 75 and 80 points respectively. I will mostly wait for 189, but would be willing to go on 190 as well if it can save me a few months. I am not able to find any valid data from immi tracker for Victoria, any idea how long would it take for me to get an invite(pre-invite is what it is called I guess)?


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Vin100 said:


> Hello Guys, I have applied for EOI for 189 and 190 Victoria under 261313 with 75 and 80 points respectively. I will mostly wait for 189, but would be willing to go on 190 as well if it can save me a few months. I am not able to find any valid data from immi tracker for Victoria, any idea how long would it take for me to get an invite(pre-invite is what it is called I guess)?


Same is my concern. Hardly any updates on immitracker for 261314 ANZSCO. 

With 75Points without SS points, I wonder what are my chances.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Vin100 said:


> Hello Guys, I have applied for EOI for 189 and 190 Victoria under 261313 with 75 and 80 points respectively. I will mostly wait for 189, but would be willing to go on 190 as well if it can save me a few months. I am not able to find any valid data from immi tracker for Victoria, any idea how long would it take for me to get an invite(pre-invite is what it is called I guess)?


State Nomination Invites cannot be predicted. There is a tendency of a slow down towards the end of their financial year which happens to be June. You could expect 189 invite in the meanwhile. 

Overall timelines for both 189 and 190 are about the same on an average.


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

Ok. Thanks Vincyf


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

Any Mechanical Engineer here who has received Victoria nomination recently ?? Looks like Victoria is not approving any Mechanical Engineer ??


----------



## nd.sydney (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi everyone, I have recently filed EOI for 189 and 190 with Victoria SS. ANZSCO code 261313 - Software Engineer. Have 70 points; 75 points with SS. Can anyone please give me an idea about the current wait time to get invitation for 70 pointers? Also, how much time is Victoria taking to provide sponsorship?


----------



## Dhruva (May 3, 2018)

Hi guys,

I have applied EOI for Victoria on 19th april 2018. Also provided job offer letter from Victoria.

Points: 70 including SS
Job offer: yes
261313 : software engineer

I am an Offshore applicant.

Recently they did verification to the company which has given me offer letter.

Can anyone please tell me how much time it might take to get the invitation in this case ?

IS it normal to get the call when we put offer letter ?

Looking forward to hear from your guys.

Regards ,
Dhruva


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Dhruva said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have applied EOI for Victoria on 19th april 2018. Also provided job offer letter from Victoria.
> 
> ...



Yes its normal to get the employment verification call because you provided offer from VIC organization.


----------



## Dhruva (May 3, 2018)

SunV said:


> Dhruva said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...



Hi ,

Thank you for the reply. 

So after getting this call, how much time it takes to get the invitation?


----------



## Rupali M (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi all,
One of my friend received state sponsorship of NSW, after spending almost year and a half he has received a good job in VIC and planning to move to VIC.
Does anyone know, what email id he has to send email to DIBP to inform or ask for permission to move interstate?


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi Guys this is my profile


*Points*: 60 including SS :/ *Onshore*
*Job offer*: yes
261314 : software tester
*More than 3 years of exp* - Yes
*Ielts 7* - yes

I'm hoping to apply VIC 190 streamlined process and My only concern is I have only 60 points with SS.

Is it enough to apply for this streamlined process? 

Have any of you guys applied through 'live in vic' site? Is it worth to consult an agent? 

I have dug expat forum for this specific process but haven't found any guidelines.

appreciate your reply  thanks


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Dhruva said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have applied EOI for Victoria on 19th april 2018. Also provided job offer letter from Victoria.
> 
> ...


Hi Dhurva,
Tried to PM you but it appears to be they weren't sending.

Do you mind sharing your experience about applying through 'Live in VIC' site? 
Is 60 points enough if I have a valid job offer, ielts 7 and a 3 years of experience. 
Thanks


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

04-Apr-2018 round results are declared.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/4-april-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Dhruva said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> So after getting this call, how much time it takes to get the invitation?


People reported invites within 1-2 weeks but you Can't predict about VIC invites.

Best of luck.


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

Dhruva said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have applied EOI for Victoria on 19th april 2018. Also provided job offer letter from Victoria.
> 
> ...


Dear Dhuruv,

Wishing your for early invite!

Could you please let me know, how did you manage to get the job offer ? 

Did you EOI selected from company directly or is your company transferring to Aussie ?

Even my score is 70 with SS, but could not get employment related details, 

Thanks for your reply.

Regards
Prakash K


----------



## guru78sr (Apr 4, 2018)

*190 Visa - Victoria and NSW State sponsorship Pre Invite/Invite 2017*

I am having 80 points including state nomination. It has 5 weeks since I applied EOI. Still awaiting Pre invite. Any idea how long it takes.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

guru78sr said:


> I am having 80 points including state nomination. It has 5 weeks since I applied EOI. Still awaiting Pre invite. Any idea how long it takes.


One can never predict when you will get a preinvite 
It’s not based on first come first served basis

The states are free to send out invites to anyone they like, irrespective of the points, Anzsco code or when they lodged the EOI 

You may get it tomorrow or never

Cheers


----------



## Ashwini518 (May 30, 2018)

Anyone with 70points under 190 got invite or waiting under software tester??


----------



## pratikda (Jan 10, 2018)

Have you got invitation form victoria yet? Why you didn't apply for NSW?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

*VIC is open again for 2018-2019*

Hi All,

FYI, Victoria is open for nomination again for this FY 2018-2019.

Their occupation list is updated today, Please find the link below:

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/m...t-for-victoria

Best of luck to all applicants seeking nomination for Victoria.


----------



## guru78sr (Apr 4, 2018)

Ashwini518 said:


> Anyone with 70points under 190 got invite or waiting under software tester??


I am waiting for last 12 weeks with 80 points.


----------



## guru78sr (Apr 4, 2018)

pratikda said:


> Have you got invitation form victoria yet? Why you didn't apply for NSW?


No not yet it has been 12 weeks now. I have applied to NSW as well however no response yet. Any idea whether software tester will get in 2018 19.


----------



## pratikda (Jan 10, 2018)

Not sure mate.. even i am new to this league hence trying to gain more information.
Hopefully they should give invitation this year. finger crossed.


----------



## praveensingu (Aug 30, 2017)

*CV template*

Hi,

My total points 75 [ Age-30, Eng - 10, Education-15, Exp -10, Spouse-5, State Sponser Ship - 5]
I want to be ready with documents for pre invite.
So, can you please provide your CV as reference to prepare for the state nomination.
I knew in Victoria website they have given sample template, but I would like take a look at the template which already been approved.
Please delete all your personal details and give me template that you sent to the state.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

praveensingu said:


> Hi,
> 
> My total points 75 [ Age-30, Eng - 10, Education-15, Exp -10, Spouse-5, State Sponser Ship - 5]
> I want to be ready with documents for pre invite.
> ...


check below thread my CV template:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...017-2018-migration-year-140.html#post14115418

Page 140

thread number #1391

Hope this helps.


----------



## prajakta (Jul 6, 2018)

SunV said:


> Hi All,
> 
> FYI, Victoria is open for nomination again for this FY 2018-2019.
> 
> ...


Do we need to apply separately to each state for sponsorship even after submitting EOI?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

SunV said:


> Hi All,
> 
> FYI, Victoria is open for nomination again for this FY 2018-2019.
> 
> ...


Hi can you please tell average timeline from Vic190 visa nomination submission to receive an ITA. Will be of help.


----------



## Ricco.marino (Jun 15, 2018)

*Vic Nomination Processing Time*

Hi, 
Can someone please throw lights if you have information on this.

I have Applied for Vic State Nomination Directly on 4th July 2018( without preinvite ) as i have Job Offer Letter from Victorian Employer.
Any idea whats processing time for such application as of current scenario?
Thank you


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Ricco.marino said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please throw lights if you have information on this.
> 
> I have Applied for Vic State Nomination Directly on 4th July 2018( without preinvite ) as i have Job Offer Letter from Victorian Employer.
> ...


I am also trying to get information about same. With offer I submitted on 11th. Is it Deloitte offer. What I have gone through so far is that you should get ITA in max 8 weeks. Have you applied through an agent or you doing on your own.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

PteEnthu said:


> *SNIP*


I guess it is advised to not quote same question in multiple threads, it is against norms.


----------



## Ricco.marino (Jun 15, 2018)

himsrj said:


> I am also trying to get information about same. With offer I submitted on 11th. Is it Deloitte offer. What I have gone through so far is that you should get ITA in max 8 weeks. Have you applied through an agent or you doing on your own.


I have applied through Mara Agent.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

prajakta said:


> Do we need to apply separately to each state for sponsorship even after submitting EOI?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


it depends on which state and what anzsco, for ICT with VIC you wait them to send an invite to apply for state nomination, then apply.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Ricco.marino said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > I am also trying to get information about same. With offer I submitted on 11th. Is it Deloitte offer. What I have gone through so far is that you should get ITA in max 8 weeks. Have you applied through an agent or you doing on your own.
> ...


So what timeline your agent suggests. My employer got contact for information around 20th. Is it same in your case.


----------



## SunnyPat (Jul 29, 2018)

Hello Gurus, Need your expert advise/help.I have applied Victoria nomination through liveinvictoria. Currently I am on 457 visa and was in Melbourne from last three years and recently moved to Perth in this month. I have got a query from LiveinVictoria to provide offer of employment who can confirm the same. My organisation is spread across Australia and they are having clients in Australia. As I have just moved out of Victoria now so can I give the phone number of one of my current managers in Victoria who can confirm regarding my future role and visibility in Victoria verbally or do he need to provide any written proof Furthermore or any other document. Please suggest is there any other way out.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

himsrj said:


> So what timeline your agent suggests. My employer got contact for information around 20th. Is it same in your case.


I would say not employer nor mara would know for sure.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SunnyPat said:


> Hello Gurus, Need your expert advise/help.I have applied Victoria nomination through liveinvictoria. Currently I am on 457 visa and was in Melbourne from last three years and recently moved to Perth in this month. I have got a query from LiveinVictoria to provide offer of employment who can confirm the same. My organisation is spread across Australia and they are having clients in Australia. As I have just moved out of Victoria now so can I give the phone number of one of my current managers in Victoria who can confirm regarding my future role and visibility in Victoria verbally or do he need to provide any written proof Furthermore or any other document. Please suggest is there any other way out.


Have you used the 457 pathway to apply for nomination?

Cheers


----------



## SunnyPat (Jul 29, 2018)

Thanks!
Yes, I have applied through 457 pathway.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Have you used the 457 pathway to apply for nomination?
> 
> Cheers


What VIC are looking for is an assurance in writing from your employer that you will be based in Victoria 
The idea behind the sponsorship is that you contribute to the economy of VIC and not some other state in Australia 

As you have been moved to Perth, I do not know how comfortable your manager would be in committing this in writing 
If it’s only a short stop gap arrangement, then it would not be a problem 

You will have to speak to him and hope that his plans for you allow him to issue that letter

Moreover be warned, that even after giving it in writing, he or some other manager will be called up again in person to reconfirm all your claims including this letter

Cheers


----------



## Ball22 (Aug 4, 2018)

*Eoi*

I submitted EOI for developer programmers on 8 June 2018 FOR NSW AT 70 Points Including ss
8 each in Pte what r my chances


----------



## Ball22 (Aug 4, 2018)

*190 Visa - Victoria nsw - State sponsorship Pre Invite/Invite 2017*

14600160]I submitted EOI for developer programmers on 8 June 2018 FOR NSW AT 70 Points Including ss
8 each in Pte what r my chances


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ball22 said:


> 14600160]I submitted EOI for developer programmers on 8 June 2018 FOR NSW AT 70 Points Including ss
> 8 each in Pte what r my chances


No one can predict a SS 
As you have a superior English score, you have a better chance then other applicants in your points table

You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## lifeiscool (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi guys My 4 years bachelors from Pakistan has been assessed as "associate degree", with major in ICT. Can any one with same experience guide me how many points i can claim in EOI, currently i have claimed 10 points and my points including SS are 70 with superior english L80 W84 S82 R87. ANZCO 261312 

I also have three 5 years of experience and a job offer from Victoria, what are my chance of getting an invite from VIC with aforementioned points?

Anyone is in same boat?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

lifeiscool said:


> Hi guys My 4 years bachelors from Pakistan has been assessed as "associate degree", with major in ICT. Can any one with same experience guide me how many points i can claim in EOI, currently i have claimed 10 points and my points including SS are 70 with superior english L80 W84 S82 R87. ANZCO 261312
> 
> I also have three 5 years of experience and a job offer from Victoria, what are my chance of getting an invite from VIC with aforementioned points?
> 
> Anyone is in same boat?


Hi,

If you have job offer from victoria than why you are waiting for preinvite/ITA?

read below under (How to apply for Victorian visa nomination: ICT, nursing, engineering and building occupations):

Exemptions from this process
This application process is for ICT, nursing, engineering and building occupations only. However, if you are applying with one of these occupations and currently hold a valid offer of employment in your nominated occupation in Victoria, or meet the streamlined 457 or PhD or recent graduate pathways, you are exempt from this process and can lodge a Victorian visa nomination application directly without first being selected by Victoria.

And folow below process: How to apply for Victorian visa nomination: All other occupations

Link : https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190

I think you are wasting your time while waiting for preinvite from VIC.

Best of luck. hope this helps.


----------



## jamichaitanya (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi All,

Need your suggestion and inputs.

Recently I have applied for VIC state sponsorship and I have received below query from SMP team.

· an official statement of service issued by the applicant’s 457 employer, stating the period of employment in Victoria (start and end date), tasks and position title.



As per my company policy I cannot get this letter from my company personal.

Is there any other option for fulfilling above request. ( I can get email from my manager )

Please suggest.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## anshulfbd (Sep 4, 2018)

achanak said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied EOI- 190 Visa for Victoria on 5th July,2017. I havent received pre invite yet. I come under 261314(Software tester) with 70 points(including State sponsorship).
> 
> ...



Could you please let me know if offer of employment from Victoria is necessary when applying for 190 visa for Victoria?
My total points including 190 visa points is 75.


----------



## ocpdbamunna (Oct 7, 2018)

Amrutha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just received state sponsorship from Victoria under code 262111- Database Administrator.
> Can someone please help me with the next process in order to apply for visa, also please mention the documents that would be needed in this process??
> ...


Hi,

Have you followed any resume format to submit for VIC SS? 

I was rejected from VIC SS for 262111 with 65 points (60+5) in April 2018. Not sure was it because of my poor points or due to some issues with my resume.

Appreciate, if you could share some thoughts on preparing resume as I understand that it is the most important factor to get SS.

Thank you.

Regards,
Salah


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi,
I received VIC pre-invitation yesterday for 312311, 60+5 points. I am willing to apply for it. Do you know that what are the special things do they concern to give their nomination? My experience is almost 12 years and have my siblings there in Melbourne. But note that, I have lodged my 489 SA visa application recently, may cause to reject VIC nomination. Please comment..


----------



## Karan0407 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi experts,
What are the chances of making through Vic with the below mention points
Job code - 261311 analyst programmer
65+5
20 in PTE
Applied on 3 Sept,2018


----------



## jasbeer1988 (Aug 27, 2018)

Amrutha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just received state sponsorship from Victoria under code 262111- Database Administrator.
> Can someone please help me with the next process in order to apply for visa, also please mention the documents that would be needed in this process??
> ...


Hi Amrutha,

Hope you have got your GRANTS by now . I have applied my EOI today and in states I have chosen "ANY". I just wants to know if you have specifically specified the VICTORIA state or like me you have specified.

Thanks in advance.

BR.


----------



## jasbeer1988 (Aug 27, 2018)

ocpdbamunna said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you followed any resume format to submit for VIC SS?
> 
> ...



Hi,

Have you got the invitation?

BR.


----------



## Karan0407 (Sep 11, 2018)

Karan0407 said:


> Hi experts,
> What are the chances of making through Vic with the below mention points
> Job code - 261311 analyst programmer
> 65+5
> ...


Please respond to this


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Karan0407 said:


> Hi experts,
> What are the chances of making through Vic with the below mention points
> Job code - 261311 analyst programmer
> 65+5
> ...


Hi Karan,

You are eligible for 190, which means you definitely have a chance.

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190

The above URL show that either only a few guys are updating their tracker or only a few of them are receiving their invites.

Either ways, there is absolutely noway of knowing anything exactly.

Try contacting anyone from the immitracker to see if they knew any better.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jainam481993 (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi guys i have applied for Vic state nominations in engineering technologist on 9th of August and it's been 17 weeks still haven't received any outcome. Even my employer has been verified 3 times but still they are holding my application for no reason. Moreover my friends who had applied for the same occupation after me got there invitation.


----------

